

Survivorship Bias - aatishb
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2013/05/23/survivorship-bias/

======
bmillipede
TLDR;

The Misconception: You should study the successful if you wish to become
successful.

The Truth: When failure becomes invisible, the difference between failure and
success may also become invisible.

